

On Stanford's new logo typeface - justnearme
http://www.rioleo.org/on-stanfords-new-logo-typeface.php

======
dfc
the font featured in the example gallery is clearly not source _sans_ pro

~~~
justnearme
You're right. I've amended the piece.

